# Digital Out Sound (fiber optic)



## rhett7660 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi all...

Just got my 211 and I am trying to hook up the digital out to my receiver. I am using HDMI for the video to the tv. I was under the impression that I could use both. Am I doing something wrong or is there something I need to enable??

Thanks
R~


----------



## NR2D (Nov 30, 2005)

rhett7660 said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Just got my 211 and I am trying to hook up the digital out to my receiver. I am using HDMI for the video to the tv. I was under the impression that I could use both. Am I doing something wrong or is there something I need to enable??
> 
> ...


I have 1 one my 411s hooked to use the HDMI and the TOSLINK cable. The only thing I need to do when I want to stop using the HDMI audio is go into my TVs setup menu and turn the speakers off.

The other 411 goes into the DVI jack of my TV so I don't worry about the audio which ia routed through my Sony STR-3000ES reveiver via the TOSLINK cable.

Have had NO problems with either setups.

Rich Dunklee
NR2D


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

rhett7660 said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Just got my 211 and I am trying to hook up the digital out to my receiver. I am using HDMI for the video to the tv. I was under the impression that I could use both. Am I doing something wrong or is there something I need to enable??
> 
> ...


If both devices support HDMI, the TOSLINK connection is redundant.

HDMI also supports audio.


----------



## rhett7660 (Apr 9, 2006)

intrac said:


> If both devices support HDMI, the TOSLINK connection is redundant.
> 
> HDMI also supports audio.


Right.. But I am not running my hdmi thru my receiver. The hdmi is going to the tv... I would like the sound to come out of the receiver via 5.1 (when available).

I will try disabling the speakers on the tv and see if that works.....

R~


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Should work, but if it doesn't, you'll have to use the TOSLINK connection.

My connection is HDMI (VIP211) to my DVI-D (TV) so I have to use TOSLINK.
My TV's audio is connected by TOSLINK to the Yamaha amp.


----------



## HAROLD S (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a vip211. I use hdmi going to my tv and the toslink going to my receiver. It works. I don't even turn off my tv speakers, I just turn them all the way down. No need to go into the menu and turn them off.


----------



## rhett7660 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks..

I just got off the phone with Dish Network.. They are sending me a new box... Hopefully this takes care of the problem........

Thanks again.. I knew you could do it.....but for some reason my box isn't working....

R~


----------

